
How to Profile and Optimize Ajax Applications - bootload
http://codinginparadise.org/weblog/2006/08/tutorial-how-to-profile-and-optimize.html
======
bootload
Going through the thinkature blog found this article. It's related to this
article on 'profiling javascript' ~
<http://blog.thinkature.com/index.php/2006/11/11/profiling-javascript-
applications-with-venkman/>

